# Fri May 4th - C86 Special at HDIF at The Canterbury Arms



## clandestino (May 2, 2012)

The next HDIF is this Friday at the Canterbury Arms in Brixton, and it's the next of our C86 Specials. If you haven't been to a C86 Special before, they're pretty emotional nights - we set aside the soul half of HDIF for one night and leave our Smiths and B&S records at home and just concentrate on jangly (and noisy!) indiepop from 1986 and 1987 and thereabouts. Stuff, in fact, like:

Another Sunny Day * The Bodines * The Brilliant Corners * The Close Lobsters * The Clouds * The Corn Dollies * The Farmer's Boys * The Flatmates * The Field Mice * The Go Betweens * The Groove Farm * The Haywains * The Hit Parade * The House Of Love * The Housemartins * James Dean Driving Experience * The Jasmine Minks * The June Brides * Kitchens Of Distinction * The Loft * McCarthy * Monochrome Set * The Motorcycle Boy * My Bloody Valentine * The Orchids * The Pooh Sticks * Primal Scream * The Sea Urchins * The Shop Assistants * The Siddeleys * Strawberry Switchblade * The Trashcan Sinatras * The Wake * The Waltones * The Wolfhounds * 14 Iced Bears

Playlists from the two C86 Specials last year are here - http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/c86special.html
Photos from the two nights are here - http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/may62011a.html - and here - http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/oct72011a.html

Our guest DJ is Jennifer Reiter of Chicago (and London's) Colour Me Pop club night.


----------



## clandestino (May 3, 2012)




----------



## clandestino (May 4, 2012)

Tonight!


----------

